# New labs: elevated RA factor, TSH cut in half, T3, T4



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, this is interesting.

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's just under three weeks ago when my TPO Ab came back at 404 (normal range 0-34). My TSH was 5.23.

I had my blood redrawn a week ago today, and am stunned at the difference in the TSH. Here are all my numbers:

TSH (normal 0.45-4.500): 2.540uIU
Prolactin (normal 4.8-23.3): 9.4ng/mL
Rheumatoid Factor/RA Latex Turbid (normal 0.0-13.9): 23.2 IU/mL
Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy (30-100): 31.9ng/mL
Thryoxine/T4 (normal 4.5-12.0): 8.4ug/dL 
Triiodothyronine/T3 (normal 71-180): 91ng/mL

I'm thinking this shows how my Hashi's is swinging back and forth. I'd been in a hypo phase, very lethargic and heavy feeling, but that evening noticed I started wiring up. Next day I had really uncomfortable heart palpitations and badly shaking hands. I guess I was starting a hyper phase in this bloodwork...? I'm not sure. I've felt pretty bad this weak (significant muscle weakness--feels like my muscles are almost tingling, aggravating palpitations and high heart rate, jitteriness, shaking, lack of appetite, sore/swollen neck, significant fatigue), and have been feeling progressively worse in the past 3mos. Now is worse than a month ago. After this phase, the I SLEEP NOW! fatigue (a word I think is a gross understatement) and severe body aches will follow.

I am on 50mcg of synthroid, but as I started it just 2 weeks ago, I don't think it's been long enough for it to affect TSH--yes? No?

The prolactin was ordered because I had a raging headache that responded to nothing--I guess she wanted to check my pituitary.

The Vitamin D was check as it was in the low 20s before and we're making sure my vitamin supplements I'm taking are helping.

I'm not sure about the T3 and T4--I thought they were the free T3/T4, but no where does it say that. Do those numbers mean anything?

As for the rheumatoid factor...oof. Well, 15 years ago when I first looked into what was going on--the joint and body aches were starting to appear--I was tested for things like lupus and RA. My RF came back high, and despite my exam not showing signs of RA (joints aren't hot, sore to the touch, swollen), they just said I had RA and left it at that. After a brief while, I blew them off because it just didn't match. It still doesn't.

My GP, hearing that story in light of everything else going on with me, had that rechecked, and sure enough it's still elevated. She's sent me on to the specialist now. Googling, my RF number is high enough apparently to be considered diagnostic for RA (barely--the number is 23), but again, I don't have RA-like symptoms. Plenty of the Hashimoto's symptoms, but not RA. Maybe it's Sjogren's? Dunno. Curious what the endocrinologist says--I see them for the first time Tuesday.

Isn't this FUN?! Whee! Any insight and experience anyone could share would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't believe those are your frees. They look to be total t3 and 4.


----------



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, that's what it appears to be--Googling the ranges, the numbers given on the report match the total T3/4 ranges as opposed to free. My GP had meant them to be the free tests (by her own description), but I think the lab forms she had didn't have them listed. I think she thought she was requesting that but what she checked on the form was actually the totals.

I'm curious about the rheumatoid factor--as well as my TSH being halved like that. Am I right that synthroid wouldn't have that effect so soon? And as far as the RF, what else could it be besides RA and Sjogrens? (I have noticed dry eyes and somewhat dry mouth, but not 15 years ago when my RF was first checked.)


----------

